# Oven Blew Up at Connector with Element



## cynthiap (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi there,

The heating element in my Peerless Premier Oven stopped working on Friday night. It had no heat.

Last night before I took it out to take it downtown today and get another one I thought I would make sure everything was connected tightly and give it another try. So I pulled out the connectors and made it sure it was connected properly and turned the oven back on. There was no heat and I was about to turn it off when suddenly it blew up inside the oven. The element itself did not blow up, but it blew up where the element connects to the connector. Sparks blew everywhere, a big puff of smoke, the electricity flickered off and back on in the house and it smelled a little like firecrackers. 

It was really scary and we were really lucky both my son and I had literally just pulled our heads out of the oven when it blew up. If it had been seconds before our face would have been burnt. 

Now in the hole where the connector and it's wire come into the oven there is another smaller hole that got burnt into the metal of the oven and it is all black like there was a fire in there. 

So my question is this. Was this the result of the element going bad, or was something in the wiring and the connector causing the element to go bad? I've replaced elements several times in my life, but I don't know if it's safe to put a new element in or not. 

I've had elements go bad before and usually there is a visible break in the element itself. But there is no break in it this time. 

Would appreciate any words of wisdom if anyone has any. 

Thank you.
Cynthia


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

cynthiap said:


> Hi there,
> 
> The heating element in my Peerless Premier Oven stopped working on Friday night. It had no heat.
> 
> ...


 Plug in elements usually have a 'jack' that has a wire connected on it at the back!

Sometimes the wire connector gets burned away from the 'jack'. 
This leaves the wire unattached and free to move around. 
Its possible that movement of the jack, when you re-plugged the element in that the disturbance caused the untethered wire to contact somewhere, where it shouldn't have.

I would suggest that an appliance service person should have a look at the problem.
I doubt that you would want a repeat performance of your explosion!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I think that it was just a short caused by the wire from the bake element touching the oven wall.

I think you should just replace the bake element.

If your new bake element doesn't work properly, it'll be because there are TWO (2) fuses or circuit breakers in your electrical panel controlling the flow of electricity to your stove, and one of them is probably burned out now (otherwise the "blowing up" would have continued for some time).

I'd change your bake element and check your fuses or circuit breakers, and try again.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> I think that it was just a short caused by the wire from the bake element touching the oven wall.
> 
> I think you should just replace the bake element.
> 
> ...


 This doesn't account for the fact that the element was dead from the start.
My experience tells me that there is damage of some sort and until its properly accounted for, its potentially dangerous!
We're talking 240 volts here with nothing like a GFCI for protection.


----------



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

I think it would be wise to have the wires going into the bake element connector checked. It also sound like the connector may be damged at this point and may need replacment also. And yes, it is very likely the fuses blew too.


----------



## cynthiap (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

I called the manufacturer of the stove to order a new element and talked with them about what happened. He told me that I touched metal to metal and created an arc. He said all should be fine after I put in the new element. Unless if it doesn't work then I may need to replace connector and thermostat. So problem solved.

I appreciate your taking time to offer you thoughts.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## jeanagenie (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi,
I have read all the suggestions made regarding this persons bake element. My Maytag bottom oven element burned off at the wire where one side connects to the element. There is a black spot on the metal at the back of the stove. I have been using the oven for quite some time with just the broiler element working. I have the new bake element and even got a repair shop to sell me the connection and wire to replace the one that severed, but now I am wondering even if I get the new wire and connector hooked up will I apt to still have issues due to a blown breaker/fuse in the control panel...


----------

